# sabi ko na nga ba mahal mo ko



## al-p

Could someone please translate: Sabi ko na nga ba mahal mo ko.

Any response is much apreciated. Thanks! 

al


----------



## dana Haleana

al-p said:


> could someone please translate: sabi ko na nga ba mahal mo ko
> 
> any response is much apreciated thanks!
> 
> al


 


*"I knew you love me!"*

I'm not really sure with this but you can use it. Do wait for other suggestion/translation.


----------



## blue_jewel

May not be literally translated to English but the thought is just the same. (or so I thought  hehe). Let me try this trial. 



al-p said:


> could someone please translate: sabi ko na nga ba mahal mo ko


 
- _Just as I thought, you love me! _

_- I knew it, you love me!_

Gee I've squeezed my brain with just those two translations 

Help anyone!


----------



## al-p

Well, all of thoses translations make perfect sense, concidering the nature of the conversation I was having. So thanks very much for taking the time to do that for me.


----------

